# 98 Pathfinder blower fan only works on high



## kbruz (Nov 8, 2004)

The blower fan on my 98 pathfinder only works on the high setting. The three other positions do not work. This occurs whether you are using the AC, heater or just trying to more the air.

Seems to me that this can not be the fuse since the high position works. Any suggestions?


----------



## Slammed720 (Mar 23, 2006)

most likely its the blower motor relay or the resistor assembly within the actual swith mechanism that you move for the blower setting. I had the same issue with my '96 hardbody. Unfortunately for me it was the resistor assembly and had to get a new one from Nissan (there weren't any good dashes to take the assembly out of a junk yard truck) Check the relay first, not sure where it's located in a pathfinder but get a Haynes Manual and it will tell you were to find it. 
If it turns out not to be the relay then most likely it's the resistor assembly, the way the switch works is it has a set of resistors linked in a series, when the blower is set on low, power will flow through all the resistors on the switch to the blower motor decreasing the energy provided to it. 
When the blower is set to high, power will flow directly to the blower, bypassing all resistors, giving full power to the blower, hench the reason why the blower will only work on high, no resistors to decrease power to it. 
The Haynes manual will tell you how to remove the assembly, you can usually find an assembly at the local junk yard, most of the parts are interchangeable for same year hardbody pick ups and pathfinders. Give it a shot, hope that helps buddy.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah, all fingers point towards the blower resistor for the fan itself.


----------

